# finally ive hit the jackpot



## rich_2137 (Apr 21, 2012)

With help from joem and nick I've just done a deal with a local scrap yard who will now charge me 25 pence for each computer :lol: 
I'm going to pick up my first lot of 58 on Monday I carnt believe it, it's so hard to find scrap in the UK and was on the edge of giving up as buying off ebay is ridiculous, you pay well over the odds :evil: so joem and nick told me not to give up and ask anyone as the worst they can say in no
So to all noobs like me don't give up just keep asking 8)


----------



## nickvc (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done Rich, don't stop asking though who knows what's round the next corner 8)

Edited for stupidity


----------



## joem (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes great job, and thanks for the kudos, now use that belly fire to talk to computer shops. Tell them that the scrap yard uses your services because they see it as a good way to protect our environment.


----------



## Bluestreak (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like you have hit the proverbial pay streak Rich. I went to a recycling center today only to find they close at 2pm. Alas, tomorrow is another day.


----------

